# Didn't Realize I Had to REAFFIRM That I Wanted to Begin the Trip



## Gonzozap (Dec 12, 2014)

In case another new driver might be as dimwitted as myself, I thought I would alert drivers that after your pax gets in the car and you elect to start the trip, you will get a *second* pop up that says "Are you sure you want to start the trip?"

No where in the training did it say this would it happen. So, on my first ride (during a surge no less), I drove about 20 blocks before I noticed the window was open on my phone. I was 2 blocks away from my destination when I saw it.

Yeah, I know it is partly my fault, but can't see why it is not a part of the video training. Not only that, the delay between my initially beginning the trip and this window popping up is too long. Maybe it's because I use Android. Don't know. Would be great too if some of these windows had sounds. There also was nothing in the video training that said we had to input the destination address at the end of the ride. When that video training is all we have to rely on before getting out on the road, it should be MORE than thorough.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

That's an android thing only.
With the iphone, you slide across the screen to start and stop a trip.
Something about that utility is a apple patent, and android can not do it without permission or an agreement of licensing fees.
So Android a push button start and end trip with a confirmation to ensure its not an accident press of the screen.

You do not need to enter a destination address.

The video was made before they ever released a android driver app.


----------



## TransportNoob (Dec 30, 2014)

yeah its annoying


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I use android and notice it only asks if your sure if you are saying you arrived too far away from the pickup location. I only see that when the pax didn't drop the pin correctly and I arrive at their correct location. It detects that I'm not at the requested pickup location and asks to confirm.


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

Gonzozap said:


> There also was nothing in the video training that said we had to input the destination address at the end of the ride.


what do you mean? I never do that am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> I use android and notice it only asks if your sure if you are saying you arrived too far away from the pickup location. I only see that when the pax didn't drop the pin correctly and I arrive at their correct location. It detects that I'm not at the requested pickup location and asks to confirm.


I get this a lot, because I hit "arrived" about a block away so they get their asses outside!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Gonzozap said:


> In case another new driver might be as dimwitted as myself, I thought I would alert drivers that after your pax gets in the car and you elect to start the trip, you will get a *second* pop up that says "Are you sure you want to start the trip?"
> 
> No where in the training did it say this would it happen. So, on my first ride (during a surge no less), I drove about 20 blocks before I noticed the window was open on my phone. I was 2 blocks away from my destination when I saw it.
> 
> Yeah, I know it is partly my fault, but can't see why it is not a part of the video training. Not only that, the delay between my initially beginning the trip and this window popping up is too long. Maybe it's because I use Android. Don't know. Would be great too if some of these windows had sounds. There also was nothing in the video training that said we had to input the destination address at the end of the ride. When that video training is all we have to rely on before getting out on the road, it should be MORE than thorough.


...if this is your only issue so far, you're doing alright. Lesson #1 is don't rely on Uber...not for support for training for nada, sink or swim.

Uber Onwards!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I experienced with the android and discovered that:
1. the app and mapping/navigation was not integrated
2. the messages were not intuitive
3. questions and their answers were not how you would normally ask the question, it deeply annoyed me
4. GPS location was flawed and often told me I was somewhere else

I reverted back to using the Apple products. App is integrated with Navigation, just turn off the voice!
The voice is very annoying especially when it pronounces the Dr as "doctor"! and Pkwy as K-whyyyy! and many other similar things. You cannot stand that navi voice, it must be a test to see who would endure it and still Uber On!


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Gonzozap said:


> In case another new driver might be as dimwitted as myself, I thought I would alert drivers that after your pax gets in the car and you elect to start the trip, you will get a *second* pop up that says "Are you sure you want to start the trip?"
> .


It happened to me once and I contacted Uber to adjust it and they did.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

What sucks is that the Uber driver app will let you enter an address, show you the route, and navigate, all without the trip being started. I've been driving with Lyft so much more lately that sometimes when I do Uber rides, I forget that the ride must be started, unlike Lyft which begins it a minute into the arrival. That being said, it's on us. Still, Uber's app oddly lets you do a lot of functions that would be tied to the trip, all without forcing you to begin the trip to continue.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

That start button is my time clock, once your at the door it's started, I'm getting paid while we talk about where I'm taking you. I think everyone starts to know when to hit arrived to get your desired results, but that is why it wants you to confirm, same thing with hitting arrived, if your not very close to the pickup pin it will prompt you. Otherwise the gripe would be, I accidentally hit start even though I wasn't there, it should ask me if I'm sure, especially if I'm not even close, God this Uber thing sucks! LOL


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

The old uber driver app for Apple was like this too before they upgraded it. The android app is pretty much the version from early last year we ran on the uber iphones. Hopefully they will get this android version up to speed soon enough.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

I actually like the new confirmation feature. I made a number of mistakes in the past, this new feature really prevent it from happening again, at least in my case. Love it ......


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Goober said:


> I get this a lot, because I hit "arrived" about a block away so they get their asses outside!


I committed to going thru the process and workng Uber to complement/compare with my Lyft experience. I knew NYE screwed everybody on both sides. Have to admit, didn't look at any videos from Uber. After all, Its ride share, how different could it be from Lyft?

First pax with Uber after activation... after 34 days of delays with application. 
Didn't realize uberX driver app doesn't show other drivers. Only the pax app does. WTF is up with that? 
Surfing a little on Android, killing time... Had no idea you get logged off driver app after 2 minutes of not responding to the question, "Do you want to go offline" or some shit like that. WTF is up with that?

Get 1st ever Uber ping... accept and go to pick up point. Hit confirm on arrival, pax going a couple miles so i knew exactly where its going, didn't need nav. Therefore didn't look at screen until...got to destintion
Destination screen showed trip never started. However, saw the option of trip not starting on time, clicked and sent begin/end addresses to HQ.
Received timely email they credited me for the correct fare
Credit appeared in driver summary

Have to hold off on any comment until I confirm fare hits my bank acct on payday. But as a first impression, I see the Uber way is to monopolize the driver on every level, including his/her attention span. The fact they don't have real time driver location radar integrated in the app for the driver is astonishing to me. Having glitches right out the of the gate like I had speaks to the woeful state of the tech that drives the mission. I'm not a secret Lyft guy. Actually that notion is pretty funny. Having said that, every single aspect of the Uber experience from my end as a driver has been totally half assed, Again, I'm astonished. I can only imagine, going into it, those that thought Uber/Lyft was the solution, then finding out it was the beginning of a long list of problems, have to be totally disillusioned. I get that some folks sail along with few proclaimed problems, and enjoy the fruits of their labor. That is the way its supposed to be. Good for them. But having the experience myself and verified by the vast majority of participants is the more accurate indicator.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I experienced with the android and discovered that:
> 1. the app and mapping/navigation was not integrated
> 2. the messages were not intuitive
> 3. questions and their answers were not how you would normally ask the question, it deeply annoyed me
> ...


I love using the Android app!

In the settings I tell it to use either Google Maps or Waze for navigation. When I hit "Navigate" for either the pickup or destination, the Uber app sends the location to Google Maps/Waze and they take it from there. Once arrived, just touch the "<<" button on the left side to go back to Uber and hit "end trip".

If your GPS location is flawed, then your phone has a problem, because the Uber app doesn't do locating. It gets it from the phone's "location services". Check you Android's location services settings as they can be set to different levels of accuracy. I have mine set to "high" and NEVER have a problem with my location in Uber. Setting it lower saves battery life, but I always have it being charged in the car, so being set to high loses me nothing.

The customer's bad locations are the customers fault (or their phone's fault) and has nothing to do with the driver using Apple or Android.

As for messages/questions/answers, I never use the phone for questions and answers, and have never been confused about any messages.

The only thing I hate about the Android app is the how it's set to log off after so many minutes when it's not the app in the forefront.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I experienced with the android and discovered that:
> 1. the app and mapping/navigation was not integrated
> 2. the messages were not intuitive
> 3. questions and their answers were not how you would normally ask the question, it deeply annoyed me
> 4. GPS location was flawed and often told me I was somewhere else


I've been on the Android APP since 12/31 and have not experienced any of what you describe.
App integrates perfectly with Google Maps (which is better than my Garmin for detail, if not directions),. All I have to do is tap START NAAVIGATION in the app after I BEGIN TRIP. I like this because it leaves me the option of not using Nav, using the Nav tied to the App, or using my other phone or Garmin for Nav.

I find the app messages to be clear - but I do hate having to START TRIP and CONFIRM START TRIP
- we *should* have the ability to PAUSE a trip/pause all billing - and then choose to RESUME TRIP and billing OR CANCEL TRIP and billing.


----------

